# Deer Experts



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

My friend just dropped of a box of deer parts.......don't know what to do with some of it.

Necks - pretty big and meaty. Is this considered a RMB or a recreational bone?

Ribs - I thought recreational bone?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Because some deer (probably most of them) in wisconsin have been found to have Chronic Wasting disease, i would promptly put that box in the dumpster!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

> Quote:Because some deer (probably most of them) in wisconsin have been found to have Chronic Wasting disease, i would promptly put that box in the dumpster!


Geez, I would assume if he is eating it himself that it would be safe, or am I wrong assuming that.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Isn't CWD really only a concern with the brain and spine?
Don't dump yet!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Isn't CWD really only a concern with the brain and spine?
> Don't dump yet!!


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post824478

That is what Lauri wrote in the above thread...


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

i guess i still wouldnt touch it. i wont eat it so i wouldnt give it to my dog


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You'd have to check and see if CWD is a problem in your area. If not, I'd use the neck and spine.

Some GSDs can eat those bones, some can't. If your dog eats them whole in a short amount of time - it's a RMB (but probably a more-bone-than-meat RMB).

Deer ribs will dry out very quickly without meat on them. I usually just toss those or let the little dogs have them as rec bones.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Lauri. My deer giver assured me that the deer are safe.

I gave them the necks, boy did they have a ball. They just stripped the meat and left the bone so I guess they don't consider them RMB!


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

I usually feed the neck as a meal. If it's too much bone, they'll get less bone the next day to balance it out.

Ribs are a great meal. I'll give Gunnar a hunk of ribs that are about a pound and a half and then some extra meat to make up the rest of the meal. Daisy gets about 2 1/2lbs of them plus meat. 

We don't have CWD here so I give the spine as well. 

My brother has a whole one in his freezer waiting for me to pick up. He keeps the back legs for steaks and the back straps, and gives me the rest. This last one was 180lbs before it was dressed out so it should be a good amount to cycle into the dog's diet.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Are there antlers? Once one of the guys at work hit a deer on the way home and stuck the antler in my grille (car) I thought the dog was trying to pull the license plate off my car, but it was the antler. They (dogs) really liked it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Chimo loves deer necks. Definitely his favorite meal of all time. It does take him a while to eat them but he is a slow eater and actually will savor the flavor. He eats bone and all. All of my guys had ribs yesterday and most plow right through them. Lakota and Chimo eat slower but they eat them all. Since the ribs were larger portions yesterday, today they will all share a pork roast sans bone.


----------

